# what's a good home insurance company?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

the home (condo) insurance policy for my townhouse is expiring soon and it went up from about 250 to 400 per year, so i'm shopping around.

state farm seems to be about 400 while TD is 250 and CAA is 180. I tried to put in coverage requirements into the online quote that are as similar as possible.

i know state farm assigns you an agent you can call with questions and everything, probably accounts for the cost. i have TD auto insurance, and there's no agent, just a 1800 number to call if you have any issues.

so clearly there seems to be a tradeoff between service and price. anyone have thoughts about whether something like TD or CAA are good enough? anyone use these or similar insurance companies?

thanks!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I found that TD Meloche Monnex offered the best rate for us. We group home and auto together for an additional discount.


----------



## ale_wan (May 4, 2012)

*Check consumer reviews for insurance first*



joncnca said:


> the home (condo) insurance policy for my townhouse is expiring soon and it went up from about 250 to 400 per year, so i'm shopping around... anyone have thoughts about whether something like TD or CAA are good enough? anyone use these or similar insurance companies?
> thanks!


I am with TD Insurance myself - quite happy with them so far, but had no claims - which is good, I suppose! :biggrin:

I think TD and CAA will be always cheaper than Statefarm in terms of premiums.TD and Statefarm seem to have similar consumer satisfaction ratings - s below. CAA appears to have a higher customer satisfaction:

consumer reviews for TD Insurance
consumer reviews for Statefarm
consumer reviews for CAA

Check out the ratings - may be there are other alternatives as well... Good luck!


----------

